
How to Pitch Ideas - nreece
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/berkun/2008/09/how-to-pitch-ideas.html
======
jonmc12
Link to article: <http://www.scottberkun.com/essays/38-how-to-pitch-an-idea/>

